# donor - proven or unproven



## Emeraldgirl (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi ladies

Just looking for a bit of advice. I'm off to Reprofit cz in a few weeks time for my 1st DE cycle.  A few weeks ago, our consultant sent us details of our donor, she is 24 and is a proven donor.  We thought the fact that she was proven donor was good, so we were happy with that and accepted her. 

Now fatal mistake I was having a look around some of the threads and saw some posts that were a bit negative towards proven donors and I am now in panic mode that we've made the wrong choice, (it is possible that the drugs I'm taking now are making me extra paranoid) but any sound advice would be welcomed.  

What has your experience been, of either proven or unproven donors. 

I'd appreciate hearing from you.

Thanks 

Dee x


----------

